# محبة الله للبشر



## جلفاوي (3 يناير 2012)

اذا كان الله قد احب البشر بدون شرط او قيد فلماذا ارسل الطوفان ؟  
وهل الله يحب البشر بدرجة واحدة ؟؟؟؟
تقبلوا تحياتي ومروري


----------



## apostle.paul (3 يناير 2012)

*محبته لا تتعارض مع رفضه للشر ودينونته لها
الله سيدين الكل حسب كمال صلاحه 
هو يحبك ان تعيش معه فى ملكوته وفعل كل شئ لاجل ذلك 
ولكنه يكره الخطية ويدينها 

*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (3 يناير 2012)

> اذا كان الله قد احب البشر بدون شرط او قيد فلماذا ارسل الطوفان ؟


لو لم يحب الله البشر هذا الحب العجيب ، لمنع نزول الطوفان .

مستعد تفهم ولا لأ ؟


----------



## bob (3 يناير 2012)

*و هل حب الله يتعارض مع عدله !!
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (4 يناير 2012)

bob قال:


> *و هل حب الله يتعارض مع عدله !!
> *



*بالضبط كده

فالله كامل فى صفاته

كامل فى حبه ، وفى نفس الوقت كامل فى عدله

وهو الأمر الذى لا يستطيع الإنسان أن يستوعبه ، لأنه يكون بالنسبة له كمن يجمع الشرق والغرب فى كفه

والله وحده هو الغير محدود والقادر على ذلك
*


----------



## جلفاوي (4 يناير 2012)

ممكن توضيح اكثر لو سمحتم ؟
هل اهلاك كل من على سطح الارض دليل محبة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل الموت دليل محبة ام دليل عقوبة ؟
ما الفرق بين من ركب السفينة مع نوح و من بقي على الارض و هلك ؟؟؟
هل يحب الله حتى من لم يؤمن بخلاص المسيح ؟ وسيدخله الملكوت ؟ ام سيعاقبه بحرمانه من دخول الملكوت ؟
ارجوا ان تعذروني لانني في موضوع سابق فهمت من الاخوة المسيحيين ان الله يحبنا بدون شرط عكس ما هو في الاسلام الذي يقرن محبة الله بالايمان و العمل معا ارجوا اجابة مباشرة وبارككم الله


----------



## عماد شحاته (4 يناير 2012)

الله يحب كل الخليقه بما فيها من ملايكه وبشر وطبيعه وكل ماخلق لانو هكذا راي الله حسن ماعمل من خلق ولاكن الخطيه ضد الله القدوس والخطيه تفصل بيننا وبين الله وانما قداسه الله تبدد الخطيه كما يبدد النور الظلمه تامل معي اخي لو انكاء جالس في غرفه مظلمه وانرت مصباح هل ستبقا الظلمه ولا ستتبدد وياتي النور وهكذا بالنسبه لنا نحنو البشر الله لايرخم احد علي محبه ولاكن واقف علي الباب ويقرع ولا يدخل الا حينما تفتح انتا باب قلبك لانهو يحترم ارادتك وهكذا نوح لما فتح باب قلبه لرب وعمل بما اوصاه خلوص ولو كانا الشعب سمع كلام نوح كان خلص ايضا ولو كانا لايوجد عقاب لاكانت البشريه فسدت فمن حب الله للبشريه ان تبقا بلا فساد


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (4 يناير 2012)

جلفاوي قال:


> ممكن توضيح اكثر لو سمحتم ؟
> هل اهلاك كل من على سطح الارض دليل محبة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> هل الموت دليل محبة ام دليل عقوبة ؟
> ما الفرق بين من ركب السفينة مع نوح و من بقي على الارض و هلك ؟؟؟
> ...


*
عقاب الأشرار وإنقاذ الأبرار ، هو دليل العدل

وسبق وذكرنا أن عدل الله المطلق لا يتعارض مع رحمة الله المطلقة

وقد أظهر الله محبته المطلقة فى الفداء لجميع البشر بلا إستثناء ، لكل من يقبل 

بل حتى فى عقاب الله ، نجد رحمته سابقة ، بالإنذارات الكثيرة قبل العقاب

ففى الطوفان ، نجد رحمة الله ومحبته ، فى أنه جعل أمامهم فرصة طويلة جداً للتوبة ، وهى زمن بناء الفلك بطوله

فلو كانوا قد تابوا ، لفعل نفس ما فعله مع أهل نينوى ، إذ بعدما صدر الحكم عليهم بالهلاك لكثرة خطاياهم ، ترك لهم فرصة للتوبة ، وأرسل إليهم يونان النبى ليحذرهم من الهلاك الآتى

ولكن أهل نينوى لم يعاندوا مثلمل فعل الناس فى زمن نوح

بل تابوا ، فألغى الله حكم الهلاك ، ورحمهم برحمته ومحبته

ومثلما يقول قداسة البابا شنوده : رحمة الله عادلة ، وعدل الله رحيم

إذ يسيران معاً ولا يخلو أياً منهما من الآخر
*


----------



## سرجيوُس (4 يناير 2012)

الله يحب
وينتظر مرة وتنين وتلاتة ثم يعاقب
وهذا ما حدث وقت الطوفان
فالله نظر ووجد فحولية فالمعصية فما كان منه الا العقاب


----------



## جلفاوي (7 يناير 2012)

اقتباس (الله يحب وينتظر مرة وتنين وتلاتة ثم يعاقب)
اذا المبدا نفسه بين الاسلام و المسيحية فمحبة الله مقرونة بفعل الصالحات وتجنب المعاصي
فالله انتظر عمل الصالحات مرة واثنين وثلاث واربع وووووو ثم عاقب وهكذا
اذا المسيحية و الاسلام تتفقان على ان عمل الصالحات يجنب عقوبة الله وعمل السيئات يجلبها

اقتباس 2 : (*بل حتى فى عقاب الله ، نجد رحمته سابقة ، بالإنذارات الكثيرة قبل العقاب*)
سؤال هنا :
هل هناك ايات في الكتاب المقدس تبين صراحة ان نوح حذر قومه قبل العقاب "الطوفان" ؟


----------



## فادي الكلداني (7 يناير 2012)

جلفاوي قال:


> اذا كان الله قد احب البشر بدون شرط او قيد فلماذا ارسل الطوفان ؟
> وهل الله يحب البشر بدرجة واحدة ؟؟؟؟
> تقبلوا تحياتي ومروري


 

أعرف ما ترمي اليه عزيزي السائل:

ولا أحبذ فكرتك عن أن محبة الله في الاسلام تشابه محبة الله في المسيحية
والسبب هو التالي:

الله يحب جميع البشر في المسيحية منذ لحظة خلقهم لانهم صنعة يديه، وإن عاقبهم، فهو يعاقبهم على شرهم وليس على أيمانهم...

اما في الاسلام: فالله يعقاب على الايمان وليس على شر الانسان...والاختلاف جوهري وفلسفي عميق.....

الادلة كثيرة وجاهزة للايراد - لكن أحببت ان اوضح الفكرة...

تحياتي واحترامي


----------



## DAWOODx (7 يناير 2012)

*قال الســـيد المســـيح :

13  ليس لاحد حب اعظم من هذا انيضع احد نفسه لاجل احبائه .*


----------



## جلفاوي (8 يناير 2012)

> (الله يحب جميع البشر في المسيحية منذ لحظة خلقهم لانهم صنعة يديه، وإن عاقبهم، فهو يعاقبهم على شرهم وليس على أيمانهم...
> 
> اما في الاسلام: فالله يعقاب على الايمان وليس على شر الانسان)


 
معذرة اخي كلامك فيه تناقض قلت يعاقبهم على شرهم و الايمان ليس شرا
1- هل في المسيحية يدخل الملكوت من لم يؤمن بالفداء و لم يعمل شرا ؟؟؟؟؟ 
2- هل قال الاسلام ان العقاب على الايمان وحده !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! وليس على العمل 
3- وما قولك في قوله تعالى : 

*# .......................... #*

*حرر بواسطة المشرف *

.


----------



## جلفاوي (8 يناير 2012)

الاخ (سرجيوس ) لم تجبني على سؤال هل هناك ايات في الكتاب المقدس تبين صراحة ان نوح حذر قومه قبل العقاب "الطوفان" ؟   فانت قلت : بل حتى فى عقاب الله ، نجد رحمته سابقة ، بالإنذارات الكثيرة قبل العقاب . ارجوا ان تتقبل مروري


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (8 يناير 2012)

جلفاوي قال:


> الاخ (سرجيوس ) لم تجبني على سؤال هل هناك ايات في الكتاب المقدس تبين صراحة ان نوح حذر قومه قبل العقاب "الطوفان" ؟   فانت قلت : بل حتى فى عقاب الله ، نجد رحمته سابقة ، بالإنذارات الكثيرة قبل العقاب . ارجوا ان تتقبل مروري



هل تتخيل سيادتك شخصاً يقوم ببناء سفينة عملاقة فى قلب اليابسة !!!!!!!!!!!!

وهذا العمل قد إستمر سنوات

فهل يمكن أن يمر مثل هذا العمل : " كِتِّيمى " ، بدون أن يستثير إستفسار أى واحد من أهله وجيرانه ومعارفه وكل أهل زمانه  !!!!!

من الطبيعى أنهم قد عرفوا بأنه يبنى السفينة بأمر من الله ، وبأن الله سيهلك الأرض ، ومن الطبيعى أنهم عرفوا السبب ، بأنه سيهلك الأرض بسبب شرورهم

وهذا الأمر إستمر سنوات وليس فى يوم وليلة حتى نظن أن الهلاك جاء بغتة مفاجئاً بدون إنذار مسبق

ثم أنه أمر نوحاً بأن يدخل الفلك ، ولم يغرق الأرض مباشرة ، بل قال له أنه بعد دخوله الفلك بسبعة أيام يبدأ فى إهلاك الأرض

فكل هذه فرص ثمينة لمن يريد فرصة للتوبة

ولكنهم لم يفعلوا مثل أهل نينوى الذين تابوا فوراً ، بل تصلفوا مثل كل أمثلة المتصلفين المعاندين لإنذارات الله ، وما أكثرهم


----------



## MAJI (8 يناير 2012)

اخي جلفاوي 
هنا نناقش الفكر المسيحي في الكتاب المقدس فقط ونبتعد عن الاسلاميات قدر الامكان . 
ان العهد القديم هو عهد الشريعة الذي هو عهد العقاب والثواب على اساس الاعمال.
لكن بعد مجئ السيد المسيح بدأ عهد النعمة الالهية
مع انه لم يلغِ الشريعة لكنه اتى بالرحمة الالهية المعدة لجميع البشر لانهم فشلوا بالخلاص باعمالهم الصالحة وتطبيقهم للشريعة  وبهذا فقدنقضوا بهذا عهدهم مع الرب . 
اما الاسلام فقد اعاد الانسان الى عهد الشريعة ,لاغيا هذه الرحمة الالهية بالمسيح .  
وبالعودة الى قصة نوح 
نرى ان الهنا تعامل مع الكل على اساس اعمالهم 
فكانوا جميعهم قد فسدوا وعملوا الشر 
عدا نوح وعائلته اذ كانوا  ابرار
وجاء حكمه عادلا 
والمسيحية هي الايمان ومرآته هي الاعمال
يعني ايمان بدون اعمال يكون ايمان ميت
واعمال بدون ايمان لايخلص صاحبه
والايمان المسيحي هو الوثوق بان المسيح حمل خطايانا على صليبه ,
 واقامنا ابرارا بقيامته


----------



## fredyyy (8 يناير 2012)

MAJI قال:


> اخي جلفاوي
> *هنا نناقش الفكر المسيحي في الكتاب المقدس فقط ونبتعد عن الاسلاميات قدر الامكان .*


 
*شكرًا على هذا التنويه المهم *


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (8 يناير 2012)

MAJI قال:


> ان العهد القديم هو عهد الشريعة الذي هو عهد العقاب والثواب على اساس الاعمال.
> لكن *بعد مجئ السيد المسيح بدأ عهد النعمة الالهية*
> مع انه لم يلغِ الشريعة لكنه اتى بالرحمة الالهية المعدة لجميع البشر لانهم فشلوا أن يحصلوا على الخلاص باعمالهم الصالحة وتطبيقهم للشريعة وبهذا فقدنقضوا بهذا عهدهم مع الرب .
> *اما الاسلام فقد اعاد الانسان الى عهد الشريعة ,لاغيا هذه الرحمة الالهية بالمسيح* .


 

شكراً لك على هذا الإيضاح الرائع 

الرب يسوع يبارك حياتك 

والموضوع ده عن عصر الناموس وعصر النعمة . بيوضح نفس كلامك

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3075208#post3075208


----------



## the shepherd (8 يناير 2012)

انا ممكن بس اضيف حاجة صغيرة لمفهوم محبة الله 

هي المحبة انواع و النوعين الاساسيين الي بيكونوا بنا و بين ربنا هما الاغابي و الفيليا بمعني 

ربنا بيحب البشر كلهم محبة غير مشروطة سواء مسيحي او مسلم او بوذي او ملحد كلنا محبوبين ودي اسمها الاغلبي و يقول عنها الكتاب المقدس " لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتي بذل ابنه الوحيد ........"

هتقولي واية الفرق بيني وبين الملحد بقي والي ميعرفش ربنا هقولك هو دة بقي الفيليا 
حب الصداقة بمعني انا وانت علشان نبقي صحاب لازم يبقي فيه شروط انك تراعيني واراعيك متعملش حاجة تزعلني وانا معملش حاجة ازعلك يعني فيه شروط زي ما قلت 
فعلشان تقوم محبة من نوع الصداقة بينا وبين ربنا لازم يبقي في شروط ودي نشوفها في قول الكتاب المقدس " انتم احبائي ان فعلتم ما اوصيكم به " فشرط لمصادقة ربنا انك تعمل الوصية ودة الي بيعمل الفرق بين الي عارف وصية ربنا والي مش بيعملها

و ممكن ترجع للنص اليوناني في الايات دي علشان تتاكد ان احيانا بنلاقي المحبة في اصلها اغابي و احيانا فيليا 

بس ففي النهاية نوصل لاه ربنا بيحبنا كلنا بس مش كل الناس استغلت الحب دة و استفادت بيه وبيقيم صحاب معاه


----------



## فادي الكلداني (8 يناير 2012)

> معذرة اخي كلامك فيه تناقض قلت يعاقبهم على شرهم و الايمان ليس شرا


 
*بل التناقض في فكر من لا يفهم المسيحية على أصولها!*



> *1- هل في المسيحية يدخل الملكوت من لم يؤمن بالفداء و لم يعمل شرا ؟؟؟؟؟ *


 
*قبل مجيء المسيح، نحن مؤمنين بأن الجميع يتبرر بأعماله، وبأن الجميع صنعة يدي الخالق فهو الذي أوجدهم ومحبته فائقة لكل وصف. *




> - هل قال الاسلام ان العقاب على الايمان وحده !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! وليس على العمل


 
*بالتأكيد:*

*1- ان الله لا يغفر للذين أشركوا به احداً - فقد أعد لهم عذاباً اليماً!*
*2- من لا يؤمن بالله ورسوله واليوم الاخر فلهم عذاب اليم!*

*فمهما كانت افعال الانسان السوي والذي خلق - فألله لا يكن له اي محبة لان ايمانه بعيد عن الله وليس أفعاله فقط!*

*هل وجدت الاختلاف ام لا؟ فأن لم يكن، فتفضل بالاعتراض وسأاتيك بالمزيد*



> 3- وما قولك في قوله تعالى :




*دعنا من قوله تعالى واقنعنا منطقياً دون العودة لدستورك!*


----------



## جلفاوي (9 يناير 2012)

اقتباس (*قبل مجيء المسيح، نحن مؤمنين بأن الجميع يتبرر بأعماله، وبأن الجميع صنعة يدي الخالق فهو الذي أوجدهم ومحبته فائقة لكل وصف.*)) 
1- اذا قبل المسيح الله يحاسب حسب الافعال اي دخول الملكوت بالعمل وحده ؟ طيب وبعد المسيح دخول الملكوت بالايمان !!!!!!!!!!!! ؟ ام بدونه وضح اكثر 

2- انت لم تعلق لي على الايات التي اوردتها لك على ان الله يحاسب على العمل وحده ؟ رغم انكم حذفتموها ولا ادري السبب !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ثم انت تنفي كلامي بدون دليل ليه ؟

3- حسب كلامكم نفهم الاتي :
- في الاسلام دخول الجنة شرطه الايمان و العمل
- في المسيحية دخول الملكوت قبل المسيح بالعمل وحده و بعد المسيح بالايمان وحده فقط

4- اما بالنسبة للاخ مكرم لم تجبني اين دليلك على ان نوح او غيره من الانبياء كانوا يدعون الى الله لانه من غير المنطقي ان لا يذكر ذلك و يذكر لنا عشرات الصفحات لاسماء اناس لا فائدة منها 

5- نرجع مرة اخرى الى راس الموضوع
اريد اجابة صريحة بنعم ام لا
- هل من لم يؤمن بالمسيح ويعمل صالحا يدخل الى الملكوت على اعتبار ان الله يحبه محبة بدون شرط ؟


----------



## فادي الكلداني (10 يناير 2012)

> اقتباس (*قبل مجيء المسيح، نحن مؤمنين بأن الجميع يتبرر بأعماله، وبأن الجميع صنعة يدي الخالق فهو الذي أوجدهم ومحبته فائقة لكل وصف.*))
> 1- اذا قبل المسيح الله يحاسب حسب الافعال اي دخول الملكوت بالعمل وحده ؟ طيب وبعد المسيح دخول الملكوت بالايمان !!!!!!!!!!!! ؟ ام بدونه وضح اكثر


 
*كتاب الله الحي يجيب على كل تساؤلاتك:*

*اذ يقول معلمنا يعقوب في رسالته الثانية:* *((ولكن هل تريد أن تعلم أيها الإنسان الباطل أن الإيمان بدون أعمال ميت. ألم يتبرر إبراهيم أبونا بالأعمال إذ قدم اسحق ابنه، ترون إذن أنه بالأعمال يتبرر الإنسان لا بالإيمان وحده))....*

*اما بعد مجيء المسيح فيقول معلمنا بولس رسول الامم الى اهل غلاطية* *((لأنه في المسيح يسوع لا الختان ينفع شيئاً ولا الغرلة بل الإيمان العامل بالمحبة))....*

*تلاحظ معي: الايمان العامل بالمحبة هو الاساس....*


----------



## جلفاوي (10 يناير 2012)

الاخ فادي ممكن توضح شوية بدون استدلال بالايات 
ارجوا تعليق على مداخلتي رقم 21 كاملة 
ولك كل المحبة و التقدير


----------



## DAWOODx (10 يناير 2012)

جلفاوي قال:


> *4- اما بالنسبة للاخ مكرم لم تجبني اين دليلك على ان نوح او غيره من الانبياء كانوا يدعون الى الله لانه من غير المنطقي ان لا يذكر ذلك و يذكر لنا عشرات الصفحات لاسماء اناس لا فائدة منها !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> *انظر الى القرآن الكريم كيف ينبهنا الى وظيفة الانبياء و الى دعوتهم بالتفصيل حتى يصبح للقصة عبرة وفائدة فنوح عوقب قومه نتيجة لعصيانهم اوامره -التوحيد - و التي هي اوامر الله نفسه .
> حضرتك متخيل هى دى المشكلة بس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ,,كما ان كل القصص التي ذكرت في القرآن ذكرت دعوة الانبياء الى التوحيد اما الكتاب المقدس ولا مرة ذكر لنا انا الانبياء كانوا يدعون الى التوحيد و العمل الصالح,,
> ...


* 33  يا لعمق غنى الله و حكمته و علمه ما ابعد احكامه عن الفحص و طرقه عن الاستقصاء. ,,رو11,,

سلام ومحبه
*​*
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (10 يناير 2012)

إقتباس من الأخ جلفاوى : ((4- اما بالنسبة للاخ مكرم لم تجبني اين دليلك على ان نوح او غيره من الانبياء كانوا يدعون الى الله لانه من غير المنطقي ان لا يذكر ذلك و يذكر لنا عشرات الصفحات لاسماء اناس لا فائدة منها))

*رجاء الرجوع لمداخلتى رقم 15 *

*فقد أوضحت أن ما كان يقوم به نوح ، على مدار سنين عديدة ، كان رسالة قوية ذات معنى

فكيف تفترض عدم وصول رسالة قوية هكذا !!! 

أما سبب الرفض لرسالة الله ، فهو دائماً يكمن فى تصلف الإنسان نفسه
*


----------



## جلفاوي (10 يناير 2012)

اقتباس : ( من الطبيعى أنهم قد عرفوا بأنه يبنى  السفينة بأمر من الله ، وبأن الله سيهلك الأرض ، ومن الطبيعى أنهم عرفوا  السبب ، بأنه سيهلك الأرض بسبب شرورهم
وهذا الأمر إستمر سنوات وليس فى يوم وليلة حتى نظن أن الهلاك جاء بغتة مفاجئاً بدون إنذار مسبق
)
مرة اخرى اين دليلك من الكتاب المقدس اين النص الذي يقول صراحة ان نوح او غيره من الانبياء كانوا يدعون الى التوحيد و الى مكارم الاخلاق!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
كل ما ذكرته انت استنتاج لا نص عليه ولا دليل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
اريد نص من الكتاب المقدس يقول صراحة ان نوح دعى قومه الى التوحيد ولكن قومه عصوه و بالتالي استحقوا العقوبة 
رغم ان الله عاقب كل سكان الارض حتى من كان يعيش بعيدا عن نوح ولم يسمع به وكذا الحيوانات !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## فادي الكلداني (10 يناير 2012)

جلفاوي قال:


> الاخ فادي ممكن توضح شوية بدون استدلال بالايات
> ارجوا تعليق على مداخلتي رقم 21 كاملة
> ولك كل المحبة و التقدير


 
*يا سيد جلفاوي - ان لم تكن فاهماً لنصوص الكتاب المقدس فباطلاً سوف تقتنع بأي اجابة نعطيها لك - انا لا اطلب منك ان تؤمن - انا أسألك الفهم فقط - نحن عندما نطلع على القرآن ونقرأ نصوصه - فأن كنا غير مؤمنين به فهذا لا يمنع ان نقرأه بتأني ونفهم عقائد الاخرين - وان خالفناه في كثير من الامور....*

*الاستدلال بالايات الكتابية هي ما نحن مؤمنين به....*

*اما بالعودة للتوضيح:*

*انا قلت لك - الله ينظر الى عمل الانسان وليس ايمانه "فقط" - اي انت كشخص مسلم مؤمن أن من لا يأخذ الاسلام كطريق ايمان فهو هالك لا محالة، فالمسيحي والبوذي واليهودي وغيرهم لهم أعتبارات أيمانية في القرآن اكثر منه عملية - مثلاً - لو قلت ان المسيح هو الله ابن مريم - وهذا ما اعتقده ولي اسبابي التي أعتقد بها ولم أشرك بالله شيئاً فلي عقيدة واضحة - انت كشخص غير مسيحي - ستكفرني وستقول انت مشرك بالله - وانا لم أشرك بالله احداً - فبحسب منطقك الاسلامي الله لن يغفر لي لانني أشركت! فمهما فعلت من اعمال جيدة وطيبة وخيرة للناس لن يكون ذلك في ميزانك وميزان الاسلام لانني ببساطة أشركت بالله.....*

*اما في المسيحية، ان لم تكن مؤمناً بالمسيح بالفهم المسيحي الصحيح، فأننا كمسيحيين لا يوجد لدينا ما تعتقده انت (الهلاك لا محال) - لاننا مؤمنون بأن الله يحب جميع البشر على اختلافات معتقداتهم وأيمانهم - فالعمل يبررهم في هذه الحالة وأن لم يكونوا مؤمنين بالمسيح رباً ومخلصاً.*

*تحياتي*


----------



## جلفاوي (11 يناير 2012)

اقتباس (*لاننا مؤمنون بأن الله يحب جميع البشر على اختلافات معتقداتهم وأيمانهم - فالعمل يبررهم في هذه الحالة وأن لم يكونوا مؤمنين بالمسيح*)
اولا شكرا على الرد 
ثانيا حسب كلامك كل من عمل صالحا يدخل الملكوت ولو لم يؤمن بالمسيح حتى وان كان مسلما او ملحدا
انا هكذا فهمت الان صح؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (11 يناير 2012)

*هل تريد نصاً يقول بما تريده ، تريد نصاً تفصيلاً على المقاس الذى تريده !!!!

النص الموجود يقول بأن بناء السفينة العملاقة إستغرق سنوات ، وإقتضى مواد وخامات كثيرة جداً ، وإقتضى تجميع حيوانات وطيور من كل الأنواع ، وكل ذلك على اليابسة !!!!!

فهل هذا النص ، يُفهم منه أن أهل الزمان قد وصلتهم الرسالة أم لا !!!!!!!!!!!!

فكر فيها بعقلك ، ولا تطالب بنص تفصيل على مقاس طلبك

++ فالنتيجة الواضحة لكل ذى عينين ، هى أن أهل ذلك الزمان كانوا يعاينون كل هذه الأحداث فى وضح النهار ، وليس مجرد نهار واحد ، بل المئات 

وكل ذى عقل يدرك أنهم عرفوا أن دافعاً عظيماً جداً جداً ، كان يدفع نوح ليتكلف كل هذا المجهود الضخم ، وكل هذه التكاليف 

ومن الحتمى أنهم سألوه عن دافعه القوى هذا ، وأنهم بالتالى عرفوا أن هذا الدافع القوى هو أمر الله له بأن يفعل ذلك ، لأنه ينوى إهلاك الأرض بسبب شرورها

فإعقلها أخى الفاضل
*


----------



## جلفاوي (12 يناير 2012)

يا سيدي كل ذلك استنتاج من عندك نعم اريد نص يفيد ان نوح او غيره من الانبياء كانوا يدعون اقوامهم الى التوحيد و عمل الصالحات 
نعم نص يدل على وظيفة الانبياء !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
هل افهم من كلامك ان الكتاب المقدس لا يذكر لنا وظيفة الانبياء ولا ردود اقاومهم 

ولك كل التقدير و الاحترام


----------



## فادي الكلداني (12 يناير 2012)

جلفاوي قال:


> اقتباس (*لاننا مؤمنون بأن الله يحب جميع البشر على اختلافات معتقداتهم وأيمانهم - فالعمل يبررهم في هذه الحالة وأن لم يكونوا مؤمنين بالمسيح*)
> اولا شكرا على الرد
> ثانيا حسب كلامك كل من عمل صالحا يدخل الملكوت ولو لم يؤمن بالمسيح حتى وان كان مسلما او ملحدا
> انا هكذا فهمت الان صح؟


 

*عزيزي، برأيي الشخصي، البشر جميعهم سواسية أمام الله (وهذا من محبته) - النقطة المهمة التي اود انك تبحث فيها هي، لماذا نحن كبشر نأخذ دور الله في دينونة الاخرين؟ انا مؤمن بأن الانسان الذي يعمل صالحاً وتظهر اعماله لله صالحة ولم يكن مؤمناً بالمسيح، أفضل عندي من شخص مسيحي يقول بأنه يعرف المسيح ويعرف طريق المسيح ويسلك في الخطيئة دائماً....*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (12 يناير 2012)

*كان الكلام عن أن الله لا يأخذ الناس إقتناصاً ولا تربصاً

بل يمنحهم فرصة للتراجع 

فإن تصلفوا ، فإن العقاب يحق عليهم

وكنت سيادتك قد إدعيت بأن الله لم يمنح أهل نوح فرصة للتوبة بل أخذهم على غفلة

وقد رددت بأن ذلك غير صحيح ، بل إن بناء السفينة الضخمة كان لهم علامة ، يعرفوا من خلالها بأن الله أمر بهلاك الأرض إن لم يتوبوا

وكالعادة فى مناقشات سابقة مع سيادتك ، فإن سيادتك تزوغ من عصب الموضوع وأصله إلى نقطة أخرى ، فندخل فيها ونرد ، فتقفز إلى غيرها ، وهكذا بلا نهاية

فالآن إحسم كلامك فى موضوع واحد : هل الله يأخذ الناس على غرة ، وكأنه عدو متربص يأخذهم بالمرصاد ، أم أنه يمنحهم الفرص للتوبة ، بإنذارات بطرق متنوعة

+++ فإن صممت سيادتك على الرجوع لإسلوب القفز من نقطة لأخرى ، بلا حسم لأى واحدة ، فإننى أنأى بنفسى عن مثل هذا حوار زارى (أى على نظام الزار الإسلامى الذى فيه يلفون ويدورون حول أنفسهم بلا نهاية)
*


----------



## جلفاوي (12 يناير 2012)

يا اخ فادي انا لم اقفز ولكنني كلما وجدت شئ غير واضح في مداخلاتكم من حقي ان استفسر عليه و الكلام يجر بعضه بعض كما يقال 
ثم انت لم تجبني اجابة واضحة لا تستدعي الانتقال الى نقاط اخرى 
و بالنسبة لكلامك ((*هل الله يأخذ الناس على غرة ، وكأنه عدو متربص يأخذهم بالمرصاد ، أم أنه يمنحهم الفرص للتوبة ، بإنذارات بطرق متنوعة* )) 

الكتاب المقدس فلم تخبروني بآية واحدة تخبرنا على ان الانبياء كانوا يدعون الى التوحيد و عمل الصالحات !!!!! ولديكم الله هو من يأمر عباده بتعذيب الناس و قتلهم حتى مع بهائمهم وهنا نقطة الاختلاف 

 ولا يذكر لنا اهم وظيفة للانبياء وردود الفعل عليها من طرف اقوامهم حتى نفهم 
لماذا استحقو العذاب !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
واخيرا ارجوا ان تتقبل مروري وردي وثقل دمي بمحبة مسيحية خالصة


----------



## تيمو (12 يناير 2012)

جلفاوي قال:


> اما الكتاب المقدس فلم تخبروني بآية واحدة تخبرنا على ان الانبياء كانوا يدعون الى التوحيد و عمل الصالحات !!!!! ولديكم الله هو من يأمر عباده بتعذيب الناس و قتلهم حتى مع بهائمهم وهنا نقطة الاختلاف



كمبدأ ما تقوله صحيح ... فهدف أنبياء العهد القديم ليس الدعوة لله بل التمهيد لمجيء المسيا المنتظر ، لذلك العذاب كان أرضي ولحظي وليس في الحياة الآخرة

لنرى في قصة ابراهيم ولوط مثلاً ، أن ابراهيم قد تشفّع كثيراً لأهل سدوم وهو قد ((ساوم)) الله من أجل خمسين بار ومن ثم 45 إلى أن وصل إلى عشرة ولم يجد 

يونان أرسله الله كذلك إلى نينوى ...

لذلك وكرد على موضوعك:

1- أنبياء العهد القديم وظيفتهم واضحة: التمهيد لمجيء المسيا ، وبعد مجيء المسيا أظهرت محبة الله بأبهى صورها 

2- كتّاب العهد القديم لم يذكروا التفاصيل الكثيرة ، بل ما كانوا يركزون عليهم هو ما يحقق الخطة التي رسمها الله للبشرية.

3- العهد الجديد يوضح الكثير من خبايا العهد القديم ، فنوح كان يكرز بالبر بينما كان شعبه يعذّبه ، إقرأ معي ماذا يقول بطرس عن نوح في رسالته الثانية:

و لم يشفق على العالم القديم بل إنما حفظ نوحاً ثامناً كارزاً للبر إذ جلب طوفاناً على عالم الفجار، و إذ رمد مدينتي سدوم و عمورة حكم عليهما بالإنقلاب واضعاً عبرة للعتيدين أن يفجروا ، و أنقذ لوطاً البار مغلوباً من سيرة الأردياء في الدعارة ، إذ كان البار بالنظر و السمع و هو ساكن بينهم يعذب يوما فيوما نفسه البارة بالأفعال الأثيمة، يعلم الرب أن ينقذ الأتقياء من التجربة و يحفظ الاثمة الى يوم الدين معاقبين

ولو قرأت في رسالته الأولى ، ستجد أن الله أعطاهم فرص كثيرة ، وصبر على إثمهم كثيراً ، لاحظ كلمة أناة الله تنتظر:

إذ عصت قديماً حين كانت أناة الله تنتظر مرة في أيام نوح إذ كان الفلك يبنى الذي فيه خلص قليلون أي ثماني أنفس بالماء

شكراً


----------



## تيمو (12 يناير 2012)

> فنوح كان يكرز بالبر بينما كان شعبه يعذّبه



تعديل على هذه الجملة

فنوح كان يكرز بالبر وكذلك لوط بينما كان شعبه يعذّبه


----------



## جلفاوي (12 يناير 2012)

الف شكر على الرد 
لكن لدى استفسار هل افهم من كلامك ((كمبدأ ما تقوله صحيح ... فهدف أنبياء العهد القديم ليس  الدعوة لله بل التمهيد لمجيء المسيا المنتظر ، لذلك العذاب كان أرضي ولحظي  وليس في الحياة الآخرة))
هل افهم من كلامك ان الانبياء في العهد القديم لم تكن لهم وظيفة دعوية لاصلاح البشر  غير التبشير بابن الله الذي سيأتي بعد آلاف السنين ليخلص البشرية !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل افهم من كلامك ان نوح كان يقول لقومه انا نبي جئت لابشركم انه بعد 4000 آلاف سنة سيأتيكم مخلص من الخطيئة التي توارثتموها قبل 2000 سنة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ولم يقل لهم وحدوا الله واعملوا صالحا حتى لا يعذبكم الله !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يا اخي الله كرمنا بالعقل وحثنا على استخدامه وخاطب ذوو العقول فينا (( يا اولي الالباب )) فاين العقل و المنطق من هذا بالله عليك  
وهل افهم من كلامك ان الذين اغرقهم الله من قوم نوح هم الان في الملكوت يتنعمون ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ باعتبار ان عذابهم لحظي كما تفضلت وقلت !!!!!!!!!!!!
نسأل الله لنا و لك ثبات العقل ان كان ما تفضلت به فيه ذرة من المنطق
لك كل تقديري و احترامي


----------



## MAJI (12 يناير 2012)

اقول لك : القرآن يخبرنا دوما ان الانبياء يدعوون اقوامه الى التوحيد وعبادة الله وعدم الاشراك به
 يا اخ جلفاوي 
انت تريد اسقاط المفاهيم الاسلامية على الكتاب المقدس.
البشر عرفوا التوحيد قبل الاف السنين
فآدم عرف انه لايوجد غير الها واحدا
ونوح ويونان وابراهيم  
كلهم كانوا يعرفون الرب الهنا الها واحدا
وعندما دون موسى الشريعة في التوراة 
كانت الوصية الاولى هي 
((انا الرب الهك لا يكون لك الها غيري))
فالنبي ليست نبوته انه تنبأ بالتوحيد وعلمها لقومه
  كما تعلمتموها انتم 
والتوحيد معناه عبادة اله واحد وليس بالضرورة معناه الاله الحق. 
فهناك من كان يعبد القمر وحده . اوالشمس وحدها 
وبعضهم عبد حيوان معين , وهذه كلها تسمى ايضا ديانات موحدة تعبد الها واحدا
 وكانوا يتقربون لالههم 
بعدة طرق منها
بواسطة مصنوعاتهم مثل الاصنام
او ذبائحهم, حيوانية وحتى بشرية
او قرابين باشكال اخرى مثل محاصيلهم الزراعية
وفي العهد القديم كانوا يتقربون الى الرب باعمالهم الصالحة وذبائحهم الحيوانية من اجل مغفرة ذنوبهم .
لكن المشكلة تكمن في ان الخطايا (السيئات) لاتمحوها الاعمال الصالحة(الحسنات) ,
لان لهذه عقوبات ولتلك مكافات
وخطايا انسان لايغفرها دم حيوان برئ
خطايا انسان يمحوها دم انسان برئ
انسان بانسان
القربان الوحيد الذي يجب ان يقدمه الانسان تكفيرا عن خطاياه هو بالانسان نفسه
فعلى هذه القاعدة يجب ان يموت كل البشر
فجاء المسيح نيابة عن كل البشر قربانا لخطاياهم 
 السيد المسيح الانسان البار
وبعمله الخلاصي هذا 
تجلت محبة الله للبشر


----------



## تيمو (12 يناير 2012)

جلفاوي قال:


> هل افهم من كلامك ان الانبياء في العهد القديم لم تكن لهم وظيفة دعوية لاصلاح البشر  غير التبشير بابن الله الذي سيأتي بعد آلاف السنين ليخلص البشرية !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> هل افهم من كلامك ان نوح كان يقول لقومه انا نبي جئت لابشركم انه بعد 4000 آلاف سنة سيأتيكم مخلص من الخطيئة التي توارثتموها قبل 2000 سنة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ولم يقل لهم وحدوا الله واعملوا صالحا حتى لا يعذبكم الله !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> يا اخي الله كرمنا بالعقل وحثنا على استخدامه وخاطب ذوو العقول فينا (( يا اولي الالباب )) فاين العقل و المنطق من هذا بالله عليك
> ...



شكراً عزيزي ، ولكن لي رجاء عندك أن تخفف من علامات الاستفهام والتعجّب  طبعاً انتا حر في النهاية ..

ماذا فهمت من كلمة تهيئة الطريق؟ آخر أنبياء العهد القديم هو يوحنا المعمدان ... انظر ماذا يقول:
أعدّوا طريق الرب ، اصنعوا سبله المستقيمة ... 

فتهيئة الشعب ضروري لاستقبال الابن المتجسّد ، ومن ثم ألم تقرأ نص بطرس في قوله أن نوح كان يدعو للبر ، وأيضاً ألا تعرف عن التشريعات الموسوية والوصايا العشر التي وُضِعت كمقياس لعيش حياة تليق بشعب الرب؟

ألم أعطيك مثال يونان الذي أرسله الله لنينوى؟ 

الآن عليك أن تخرج قليلاً عن مفهومك للأنبياء بعيداً عن الموروثات المتناقلة ، فتجد أن الأمر منطقي للغاية ... لذلك تجد اللغة مختلفة ما بين العهد القديم والعهد الجديد بعد مجيء المسيح ..


----------



## جلفاوي (13 يناير 2012)

الف شكر لكل من شارك في هذا الموضوع واخص بالذكر الاخ Metoo 
يا اخي ماجي انا معك ان الانياء كانوا يعرفون ان الله واحد لكن الذي نختلف عنه ان القرآن يخبرنا *..........................* 
ثم انت قلت ((لكن المشكلة تكمن في ان الخطايا (السيئات) لاتمحوها الاعمال الصالحة(الحسنات) ,
لان لهذه عقوبات ولتلك مكافات))
الا ترى ان هناك تناقض انسان يرتكب معصيةاولا ثم يعمل عمل صالح كيف يتصرف معه الله يدخله الجحيم ثم الجنة ام ماذا !!
وما فائدة الاعمال الصالحة اذا لم تعد على صاحبها بحسنان تخففها او تمحوها؟ 
فحسب كلامك الانسان يعمل ما يشاء فلا فائدة من العمل الصالح لانه لا يمحوا السيئات و سيدخل الملكوت عن طريق الايمان بالفداء و التجسد فقط !

وعلى العموم نترك الحكم للاخوة المشاهدين


----------



## تيمو (13 يناير 2012)

> وما فائدة الاعمال الصالحة اذا لم تعد على صاحبها بحسنان تخففها او تمحوها؟
> فحسب كلامك الانسان يعمل ما يشاء فلا فائدة من العمل الصالح لانه لا يمحوا السيئات و سيدخل الملكوت عن طريق الايمان بالفداء و التجسد فقط !



لا تشكرني ، فأنا بالحقيقة مستمتع بالحوار معك 

الحقيقة معك حق لو أن الإنجيل لم يوضح هذه النقطة وتركنا مثلك نتسائل عن منطقية الأمر ، ولأجيبك سأضع نقطتين لتفهم الفرق بين الفكر المسيحي والتشريع الإسلامي فيما يتعلّق بعلاقتنا مع الله: 

- رسالة يوحنا الأولى: نحن نحبه لأنه أحبنا أولاً يعني لا فضل لنا كبشر في محبتنا لله ، ولا فخر لنا لأنه هو أحبنا أولأً ، فلا فخر لي لأنني أصلي أو أصوم وبالتالي لا حساب لي إن فعلت هذا ولا عقاب إن لم أفعل ، لأن الأمر كله عبارة عن رد فعل منطقي لعلاقتنا معه 

- في أفسس: لأنكم بالنعمة مخلصون بالإيمان وذلك ليس منكم.هو عطية الله. ليس من أعمال كي لا يفتخر أحد . لأننا نحن عمله مخلوقين في المسيح يسوع لأعمال صالحة قد سبق الله فأعدها لكي نسلك فيها 

لاحظ أن الخلاص يكون بالنعمة لا بالأعمال الصالحة حتى لا يفتخر أحد ، يعني تخيّل في يوم الحساب تقف أمام الله وتقول له أنا عملت كذا وكذا لذلك سأدخل الجنة بأعمالي ، وليس لسبب آخر ! أما الأعمال الصالحة فهي أيضاً منه ، فهو من يُعطينا الوزنات لنفعل فيها ما يُمجّد اسمه ، هدف الأعمال الصالحة ليس دخول الجنة إنما تمجيد اسم الله ونيل بركات منه ، فالمسيح يقول: إذا صنعت صدقة فلا تعرّف يمينك ما تفعله شمالك ، فأبوك الذي يرى بالخفاء يُجازيك علانية .. فما نمتلكه من مال أو مواهب ليس من ذكائنا بل من حسناته علينا ، لذلك عندما أعطي من أموال للمساعدة مثلاً ، فأنا فعلياً أعطي مما أعطاني الله ، وكأني أعيد أمواله له من خلال أعمال الخير  ..


----------



## MAJI (13 يناير 2012)

جلفاوي قال:


> الف شكر لكل من شارك في هذا الموضوع واخص بالذكر الاخ Metoo





جلفاوي قال:


> يا اخي ماجي انا معك ان الانياء كانوا يعرفون ان الله واحد لكن الذي نختلف عنه ان القرآن يخبرنا ماذا كانوا يقولون لاقوامهم (( يكرزون)) اي وظيفتهم ويخبرنا عن ردود افعال اقوامهم اتجاه دعواتهم ولهذا يبرر استحقاقهم للعذاب
> لو قرأت الكتاب المقدس , وبالاخص العهد القديم (لانه يشرح اهداف واقوال كل الانبياء ) لعرفت انهم فعلا كانوا يكرزون لبني اسرائيل بان يتوبوا الى الرب الههم , وان لا يعبدوا غيره , لانهم كانوا بين الاونة والاخرى ينحرفون لعبادة الهة غيرهم(اصنام).
> وكان هؤلاء الانبياء يحثوهم على الاعمال الصالحة وما جاءت به شريعة موسى وبخاصة وصايا الله العشرة
> 1-انا الرب الهك لايكن لك الها غيري
> ...



اما فيما يخص الجزء الاخير من كلامك (الاعمال الصالحة والسيئة)
فان الاخ مي تو مشكورا قد اوضح موقف الههنا من اعمالنا الصالحة.
وانا سأتناول اعمالنا السيئة
ان العمل السيئ الذي نعمله مهما كان صغيرا جدا هو اساءة الى ربنا
وكلنا يعلم ان ربنا عظيم جدا
فاسائتنا الصغيرة جدا تصبح عظيمة جدا

واقربها لك بالمثل ادناه
انت اذا اهنت فراش مدرسة بكلمة جارحة
تستطيع ارضاءه باعتذار ربما بكلمة جميلة
لكنك اذا اهنت بنفس الكلمة الجارحة مدير المدرسة 
فسيكون الاعتذار اصعب
اما اذا اهنت رئيس الجمهورية بها
فالجواب عندك .... او عند امن الدولة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





وهذا بشر لاشئ امام الرب الاله
ولذلك يكون تكفيرك لخطيئتك للرب الاله 
مستحيل 
ولم ولن تمحوها اية اعمال صالحة منك 
خاصة وان الاعمال الصالحة هي واجب عليك وليست منة على الهنا (كما اوضحها الاخ مي تو)
ارجو ان اكون قد اوضحت لك 
سبب عدم امكانية الاعمال الصالحة لنا من محو اعمالنا السيئة.
إلا بكفارة صليب السيد المسيح
وحينها تكون اعمالنا الصالحة تعبيرا عن توبتنا عن اعمالنا السيئة
وليست لزيادة كف ميزان الحسنات 
لان فكرة الميزان تجعل الباب مفتوح للسيئات على امل موازنته بالحسنات لاحقا !!!!
وهذا مايفعله فعلا الكثير من المؤمنين به
(الان اسرق وبعدين ابني جامع واعدل الميزان)


----------



## مريم70 (15 يناير 2012)

انا لم استطع تحديد بعد وضيفة النبي في الفكر المسيحي !
اذا كان النبي الذي هو اعلم بحقيقة الله ومرسل من عند الله لهداية البشر وللتبشير بالمسيح كما تؤمن انت 
 يرتكب معاصي عظام فالى ماذا يدعو ؟ ومن سيصدقه من قومه ؟ وهو مملوء بالخطايا العظام  وماذا ترك للبشر العاديين من معاصي ؟
ثم هل من يرتكب معاصي عظام في حقوق البشر من زنى و قتل وسرقة واغتصاب ثم في الاخير يؤمن بالمسيح كمخلص هو ناج ؟ وله نفس الدرجة مع من لم يرتكب اي معصية ؟ 
اذا كان نعم فكلنا سنصبح مسيحيين وهات يا معاصي !!! و في الاخير ربنا يحلها بالايمان بالمخلص ؟


----------



## MAJI (15 يناير 2012)

مريم70 قال:


> انا لم استطع تحديد بعد وضيفة النبي في الفكر المسيحي !
> النبي انسان له مهمة معينة من الرب الهنا يؤديها,
> لكنه غير معصوم من الخطيئة لانه ليس اله.
> اذا كان النبي الذي هو اعلم بحقيقة الله ومرسل من عند الله لهداية البشر وللتبشير بالمسيح كما تؤمن انت
> ...


 هات يامعاصي ؟!!!!
لا ياعزيزتي مثلما قلت لك 
لا مسيحي يتعمد المعاصي 
وشرط التوبة يأتي قبل الايمان بالمسيح لانه قال
(((توبوا فقد اقترب ملكوت السماوات)))
وليس العكس اعمل المعاصي وبعدين اؤمن بالمسيح فيحملها عني !!!!!
هل نخدع ربنا ؟ حاشاه فهو العالم بكل نوايانا
بل سيكون عقابنا اشد
امثالك لا يعتبر كلامنا منطقيا 
اتعرفين السبب؟
لانه لم يشهد محبة وعطاء مجاني في عقيدته
المسيحي يصدق المسيحي لو منحه شيئا مجانيا , لانه يعرف ان في عقيدته منحة مجانية من الهه.
لكنكم عندما يعطيكم احد شئ مجاني لاتصدقون 
فاما انه يريد شيئا منكم بالمقابل او انه يدفع ثمن لشئ اغتصبه منكم , تماشيا مع فكرة الميزان ,
انت لا تصدقين ان الرب الهنا اعطانا خلاصا مجانيا على طبق من الماس بل واغلى من الالماس.
عندما تصدقين هبة الهنا المجانية لك 
انت ستأتين اليها وتغتنمين الفرصة المصيرية
ها نحن نعلمك بالمنحة الالهية 
لانه اوصانا بذلك
اخذتم مجانا اعطوا مجانا


----------

